# Sticky  PSB Speakers - Image C5 Centre



## Reviews Bot

*PSB Speakers - Image C5 Centre*

*Description:*
The Image C5 Centre channel is a two-way system with a pair of 5.25-inch woofers. The C5's soft beveled edges, smooth lines, stylish profile, and wood-grain veneers bring sophisticated style to create an affordable, high performance loudspeaker. Aimed for home theatre or multi-channel use, the C5 will boost your overall entertainment experience with tremendous soundscapes and dynamic accuracy. The dual-woofer horizontal format allows easy placement under or near today's slimmest flat-screen televisions making this centre channel a fantastic addition to your previous home theatre or multi-channel system.


----------

